# Winking Murderer Game



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

accidental electrocution, or strangulation by clotheslining?


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok here's what I have so far, but I still need a few more. The only criteria is that they have to be able to be acted out.

Laugh to death.
Freeze to death.
Electrocuted.
Burn to death.
Poisoned.
Shot to death.
Stabbed to death.
Dance to death.
Work to death.
Stung to death by killer bees.
Bit by a deadly spider.
Drown.
Get buried alive.
Get scared to death.
Have an allergic reaction.
Get squeezed to death.
Get trampled to death.
Get skinned alive.
Get eaten alive.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Witchie_Woman said:


> Ok here's what I have so far, but I still need a few more. The only criteria is that they have to be able to be acted out.
> 
> Laugh to death.
> Freeze to death.
> ...




Good thread! We're planning on playing this game for the first time this year. Here's a few of my ideas...most will make people laugh I suspect:


fly an airplane and then crash and die
drive a race car and crash and die
whistle yourself to death
you're a bird flapping your wings....and then you die....lots of options here!
hic-cup until you die
sneeze until you die
hula-hoop until you die
dance like a ballerina until you die
do "the bump" dance until you die
you're on a pogo stick until you die


Like I said, most of mine are goofy. I think it'd be a good mix to have both the more dramatic and the silly. I'm looking forward to other suggestions!


----------



## snak1983 (Sep 23, 2007)

What game is this?!? newbie question


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Snak1983,

read this thread, it explains the game 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=64040&page=2


----------



## snak1983 (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW I love it!!! I'm having a party this year with young adults. It should be great. I can't wait.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

First party Snak1983?


----------



## snak1983 (Sep 23, 2007)

My first really big party. I've gotten so great ideas form this forum. Exspecially the menu.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

This sounds like a very cool game, and I remember playing something like it years back. But I think there was a detective who was supposed to question everybody to find out who the killer was... How do you find the killer in this game, or do you just wait till everybody else has gone down?


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

here were some of my favs:

Having Elvis posses your body…and “rock n roll” yourself to death!
Turning you into a snake and getting stepped on!
Vomiting to death! Ewww…..
Super slow motion!
Having you die in the arms of the host or hostess! How sad ?
Killing you with kisses!
Possessing you to talk so fast, you run out of breath and die!
Suffocating you with a real pillow!
and the list went on and on!


****Rey: once we know who the killer is...we just avoid eye contact and enjoy watching everyone else die! but i suppose you could put more to that part...


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

lbelle3 said:


> here were some of my favs:
> 
> Having Elvis posses your body…and “rock n roll” yourself to death!
> Turning you into a snake and getting stepped on!
> ...




Those are great! I'm expanding my list...hopefully we won't have too many duplicates.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I saw this game last year and put it on my list. Those of you who have played it, about how long has it lasted? My concern is that the killer gets caught right away and then the game is done.


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ways to die*

Have a Halloween inflatable deflate on top of you!


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

along the same lines would be melting or shrinking to death




Haunted Dogs said:


> Those are great! I'm expanding my list...hopefully we won't have too many duplicates.


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

Eating too much candy and exploding


----------



## Uncle Phezter (Oct 24, 2007)

I loved this idea...I have been brainstorming for our party in three days. So here's my list thus far....we have a crazy crowd so take these fwiw:
You melted (like the wicked witch in Oz)
You orgasmed to death
(Male only) You were kicked in the groin to death.
You took a shot of liquor and died.
Giving birth to a baby.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Picked to death with tweezers.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

For those of you who have played this before, what do you do when you get shy people who don't want to play? I know most people will love it and be very dramatic with their deaths, but if someone shy gets winked at and decides not to die, does the murderer just go on to their next victim? Also, what did you do if the person who drew the murderer card doesn't want to play?


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

witchy and themrs:

i too had concerns when we played but thank goodness it always worked out great!

we figured that even the shyest of them all wouldn't mind being the murder because that IS the EASIEST part of the game and they would be grateful that they dont have to do any acting. BUT if they dont want to be, i suppose in the murders note, you could add something like : if you cannot participate due to _________ please give this note to your host/hostess. then just put it back in the pile, or just become the murder yourself.

also, if you're concerned about the murder leaving early and people still arriving...you could add: "when satan is honking outside and you must leave us....please give this to your host/hostess " or something along those lines

OR you could just plant the murder and let it be you. Less fun because you will know, but easier to "control". I always played and took my chances 

BE SURE to put a bit less slips of paper than people. Include the murder in there. Then if you run out and there should still be people coming, then add more from your 2nd stash that does NOT have a murderer anymore. THis will insure that the murder piece has been picked and doesnt sit there all night.

We did have one shy person one year that didnt die. And we only realized it after.
Nobody noticed. and if they did, no one bugged her about it. We were too busy laughing at everyone else dying. The killer will give up on that person sooner or later. 

The first year was perfect. We were all mingling and getting started and out of the blu, my girlfriends husband jumped off of the couch screaming to the top of his lungs and RAN out of the front door. We all almost forgot it was the game! We didnt know him too well so it was a GREAT start. We all felt obligated to continue the drama. So when he walked back in, we all clapped. Then it became the "thing" to clap after anyones death.

It usually lasts all night, but can end once everyone is dead. But people begin to suspect who it is towards the end, and begin to avoid the person, so it gets harder. Some actually "commit suicide" by getting close to the murder once they know and they just want to get the embarrassment out of the way. My sister was soooo nervous to have to "act" than when she had enough shots in her, she hung out by whom she thought was the murder to get killed and get it over with. lol

okay, and last...if someone is wearing a mask or has thier eyes covered, you could either let them figure out how to make it work without being exposed (people get creative) or you could also add to the note : "if you cannot wink due to your mask/costume...get close to your victim and whisper "i am winking at you' " or something along those lines...

hope this helps!!!!
please let me know how it goes!!!
each time, the game kind of takes control....


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the notes we used WITH some revisions from when i posted earlier (in another thread)


CONGRATULATIONS!!!
You are tonight’s murderer!!!
You have tonight’s easiest role!
Your job is to “kill” everyone at the party before the night is over. You will do this by winking one eye at them. (or if your costume covers your eyes, whisper to your victims that they've been killed.)Be sly, cautious, & subtle. Everyone knows there is a winking killer on the loose. So, they may try to avoid eye contact with you.
Your victims will have 3 minutes, after being winked at/murdered, to die. Therefore, you have time to flee the crime scene, get a good seat, and enjoy watching them die…(they have a pre-determined death in their hands).
Let the killings begin!
Enjoy!
NOTE: If you cannot be the killer tonight because you promised your psychiatrist that you would stop all the murders, then please give this note to your host/hostess. Or if you have a date with Satan later and will be leaving us early, then please give this note to your host/ess upon leaving.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

BEWARE!!!
There is a winking killer amongst us!
Yes, you read correctly…winking! Before the night is over, the murderer will make eye contact with you and wink one eye. This means you have just been killed!
Your murderer has decided to end your life by:

Sending a swarm of imaginary bees to kill you!

You will have 3 minutes to choose where you’d like to die…then…die.
Yes…we must see you die. Remember, the killer will not perform the action… that is your job! The killer will wink and expect you to complete the death. So, the more creative, dramatic, and visible the death…the better we will remember you by. 
Once you have been killed, do not reveal the killer…or you will be very lonely on the other side


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

I plan on playing this game at my party this year. though, to get the whole "if the person who's picked as murderer needs to leave early" conundrum out of the way, I'm making it into "the curse of the mummy" and there won't be any need to find out who the "mummy" is, the fun is in watching how everyone dies...plan on giving everyone a piece of paper with the time and style of death...at said specific time like 8:14 die from seizure...etc....


----------

